

'Cherry tree from space' mystery baffles Japan - lettergram
https://au.news.yahoo.com/world/a/22556055/cherry-tree-from-space-mystery-baffles-japan/

======
gus_massa
From the article:

> _Tomita-Yokotani, a plant physiologist, said it was difficult to explain why
> the temple tree has grown so fast because there was no control group to
> compare its growth with that of other trees._

The article says that this is a 4 year old tree and that “it normally takes
about 10 years for a cherry tree of the similar variety to bear its first
buds”.

This is almost meaningless without more statistical data. What is the
probability that a 4 years old tree has buds? 1%, 0.01%, 0.0001% or 5% . Is
this really so strange?

